# Cemetery Pillars



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice picture tutorial bamtunebam, now be prepared for questions! lol Unique approach to your column framing, I like the design.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!! very impressive!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool! I like how in pic 18 you can see the photo of the inspiration stone. You did a great job on these!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice craftsmanship. I really like the design.


----------



## HeadStone13 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great job on the halloween cemetery columns! The many pictures were very helpful. Good how to tutorial for this kind of prop.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job! These are awesome. I love the pic tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

They turned out really nice! I can't wait to see them set up in your haunt.


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice work. i used 2x2s with all mine as well, never thought to use the wood paneling though, i was just gluing and screwing the foam to the frame. left me with all types of extra holes to fill. i will definatly be using this technique for all mine this year!!!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Very impressive I'm glad I seen this, pillars are on my to do list this year I want to put an arch between them with the name of my cemetary Hallowcourt I live on Little Court.


----------



## raybo (Feb 24, 2011)

bamtunebam said:


> I realize that there are multiple tutorials on pillars, and here is another one. This is the first photo tutorial I have created. The Halloween Forum has been such a great resource to me I wanted to give something back.
> 
> I actually created an album for the tutorial:
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that is awesome work, I will have to give this a try....
Thanks for posting this.


----------

